# Loot bei Schlachtzügen



## Hamu Spellcraft (30. November 2005)

Hallo BLASC-Team!

Ich habe mich neulich gefragt, wann Items bei Raids erfasst werden.

Wir z. B. haben die Einstellung "Plündermeister", also kann nur einer (der Plündermeister eben) sehen, was im Mob drin ist.

Ist es nun so, dass, wenn ich nicht Plündermeister bin, auch nicht die Items, die der Mob bei sich hat, erfasst werden?


----------



## B3N (30. November 2005)

Derjenige wo Lootet, also in dem Fall der Plündermeister, muss BLASC laufen haben, sonst wird kein Bezug des Items auf den Mob erfasst. Das ist aber bei allen AddOns die Items im Bezug zum Mob / Location etc. erfassen so, das ist auf technischer Ebene nicht anderst möglich.

Bzw. die Items werden trotzdem erfasst, allerdings ohne Bezug zum Mob.


----------



## Rookie (30. November 2005)

werden also generell gelinkte items erfasst, oda nur welche die ich "in eigenen händen halte"?


----------



## B3N (30. November 2005)

Rookie schrieb:
			
		

> werden also generell gelinkte items erfasst, oda nur welche die ich "in eigenen händen halte"?
> [post="105062"][/post]​




Auch gelinkte Items werden erfasst, keine Sorge.


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (30. November 2005)

Schade. Und ich habe mich immer bei Bosskills gefreut, die Lootwahrscheinlichkeit verbessert zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

